# surface feeding carp



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

So how do you get those things to bite? I found a bunch of carp below a spillway and they were all on the surface. I fished under them on the bottom with my usual offerings and didn't catch a fish. Also, do your tactics change once the water gets below 50 deg. and can you still catch them at those temps?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

My 4 biggest carp have been caught off of the surface. I usually will float some bread on the surface. Sometimes it takes half an hour for them to start eating it but they will. Throw a hook out with a piece on it and they'll eat it along with the other bread. If they won't then they might be amur.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I thought of bread. I didn't have any at the time. No these are definetley carp. I even saw an albino. I would love to catch that dude but there were just hundreds of them so my odds aren't very good. I think I will go back and see if the cooler water has pushed them down to the bottom. I have no idea what they were feeding on. They all had their mouths half out of the water right where the lake dumps in so the water was in good shape.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've seen something like this before by a golf course, when they'd cut the grass the carp would start eating it when it fell in the water, have no idea why. Yes, bread should work.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

same with corn love dough and corn as well


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

drift a small float with a small hook and some corn with the corn set at the level they are hovering and hold on!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

bread works but bagels hold together better. You will see carp cruising along the surface during the summer eating bread from discarded sandwiches


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> bread works but bagels hold together better. You will see carp cruising along the surface during the summer eating bread from discarded sandwiches


+1 bagels hold very well, I only have used them once, I found it harder to hook up though.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Surface feeding carp is a hard to resist sight when a fly rod is nearby.
I just tie on a bare hook with a small piece of Styrofoam on it and cast it out there. Works great especially when the Amur is feeding on the cottonseed wood flowers in late spring.


----------

